# Elbow/Nipple



## Rigger (Jul 30, 2009)

The weather looks good for the weekend as long as the rain holds off. My normal crew has things going this weekend so I'm trying to get a crew together to make a run out to the elbow and maybe work up to the 131 and nipple. Sounds like there are plenty of blackfin and a few yellowfin around. We found a school of blackfin Saturday just east of the 131. But not to fishing there from what i saw. The elbow sound a little better as of now. Might do a little deep dropping(300' to 400')on the way in if the weather is nice.
I run a 31' Cape Horn. If anyone is interested pm me and I'll give you the details. The cost for the trip will depend on the fuel burn and the size of the crew. All cost except ice will be split. I'll take care of all the ice.
Thanks 
Rigger


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*fishing*

pm sent Very interested ed


----------



## afishhard (Oct 6, 2007)

PM sent


----------

